# Why So SLow



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

You're late to the party. This complaint has only been present for the past 6 years. 

The market for quick economy sedans fizzled out. There's...the Jetta. Then a couple fun hatchbacks. 

Then you move into more "luxury" nameplates that have small cars with higher HP motors. Buick has what you're looking for, if you can stand the looks of it.


----------



## Bohdan (Apr 28, 2012)

I know the feeling. We have started to look and have seen the new Cruze with its 1.4 turbo and are not impressed. However we have seen and test driven the Hyundai Veloster with its 1.6 turbo at 201 hp and are very impressed. Our 2012 Cruze LTZ RS is slow yet was nice to drive in and has given us 4 great yrs. We where waiting for GM to make a 2 door Hatch-Back but they only will have the same as a 2017 and its a 4 door Hatch-Back. For us right now is the Veloster fully loaded for under $25,000. Here is a photo of what we should have by July of this year. Its been a while since I have been on this site and will still continue to read your great forum with its wonderful members.


----------



## Alex V. (Sep 20, 2013)

Why didn't the Cruze diesel last, and why wasn't it offered with a manual transmission? Why didn't the Cruze RS get the goodies of the Sonic RS? All I can figure is that the largest portion of the market for the Cruze is the buy-what's-on-the-lot crowd that sells or trades it after 3-7 years, prefers a gasoline/automatic drivetrain, and is more concerned about interior noise and how many apps the radio will support than anything. The bean counters focus on those figures and aren't concerned about catering to the few that buy a car to be proud of it, because it's what they wanted. Actually, they probably have good reason because we don't take our cars to the dealership for all the service and will own it twice as long as the statistical average, denying them profit. 

Retrospectively comparing all other models, of all brands, for the 2013 model year, I'm still very happy with my purchase. The only vehicle I'd have rather bought was a 2 dr. Wrangler Sport w/manual trans., and it's better I didn't because of how my income has changed since then. My Cruze is more fast and agile than I have the opportunity to test more than 2-3 times a year, and it's practical and economical enough that I don't have to think about trading it in when I have kids in the next few years (aka, Camaro). It aggravates me that Chevy no longer offers the equivalent to cars I've heard stories about all my life (350HP Novas, 427 Impalas, etc.) - really only the Camaro and Corvette now, neither of which are really fast until you pass $40,000 - but I believe it boils down to car culture today being a shadow of what it was when "SS" became such an iconic option.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

Bohdan said:


> I know the feeling. We have started to look and have seen the new Cruze with its 1.4 turbo and are not impressed. However we have seen and test driven the Hyundai Veloster with its 1.6 turbo at 201 hp and are very impressed. Our 2012 Cruze LTZ RS is slow yet was nice to drive in and has given us 4 great yrs. We where waiting for GM to make a 2 door Hatch-Back but they only will have the same as a 2017 and its a 4 door Hatch-Back. For us right now is the Veloster fully loaded for under $25,000. Here is a photo of what we should have by July of this year. Its been a while since I have been on this site and will still continue to read your great forum with its wonderful members.
> 
> View attachment 188954
> View attachment 188962
> View attachment 188970


Do some research on the turbos and see of they're better than whatever they've been using. I have 3 hyundai tech friends who have all told me (because my wife is looking at the new tucson) that the engines are good but the turbochargers are horrible.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

The Chevrolet SS sedan is every bit as iconic as 350hp Nova or 427 Impala. Just as rare as well. 

I would have ordered one in a heartbeat if my dealer could have had an allocation.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

Tomko said:


> The Chevrolet SS sedan is every bit as iconic as 350hp Nova or 427 Impala. Just as rare as well.
> 
> I would have ordered one in a heartbeat if my dealer could have had an allocation.


I like the 1967 impala 4 door with the 327ci


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

money_man said:


> I like the 1967 impala 4 door with the 327ci


My last living uncle, now pushing 88, had a '69 Impala with a 327. It was a factory order for somebody who for whatever the reason didn't take delivery. My uncle was friends with the dealership salesmanager and so he got first dibs. It was an olive green metallic. And as my uncle often says, it never once got stuck in a Winnipeg winter. It got replaced with a 1979 Impala with LG3 power. I liked the look of his '79 better and even got to drive it one time.


----------



## joshuab (Apr 16, 2014)

Yeah I would like to see GM bring something out for the Cruze to make it faster stock like a SS. For example the Dodge Dart SRT packing close to 300HP in a small car stock. I am not a tuner nor not know much about it but I like power & it'd be nice to get something w/ more power out of the box, just saying....


----------



## lakemg (Dec 26, 2015)

Tomko said:


> The Chevrolet SS sedan is every bit as iconic as 350hp Nova or 427 Impala. Just as rare as well.
> 
> I would have ordered one in a heartbeat if my dealer could have had an allocation.


Another great car that few people know about and they have been around since 2014. Pontiac G8 GT with 361 HP was no slouch either...


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

lakemg said:


> Another great car that few people know about and they have been around since 2014. Pontiac G8 GT with 361 HP was no slouch either...


Another one I tried for too. Begged my dealer principal for a G8 GTP - but again, he couldn't get an allocation.


----------



## sparkman (Oct 15, 2015)

If only they'd shove the 305 HP 3.6L V6 in there......endless burnouts.....

Can you imagine that with a manual? 

Keep dreaming....


----------



## Alex V. (Sep 20, 2013)

sparkman said:


> If only they'd shove the 305 HP 3.6L V6 in there......endless burnouts.....
> 
> Can you imagine that with a manual?
> 
> Keep dreaming....


Oh, that's a must in my mental-prototype Cruze SS. I've already given it some thought.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

Alex V. said:


> Oh, that's a must in my mental-prototype Cruze SS. I've already given it some thought.


My friend's 1.6T SRI-V hatchback has over 220hp with a BNR tune. Would that qualify for an SS badge?


----------



## 1.8L-SC Cruze (Oct 28, 2015)

I mean it'd be one thing if it was an ugly car and slow. That would be acceptable. But they are good looking. I bought a 1987 BMW to drive daily because the Cruze is just so boring to drive. I mean how hard would it have been to at least put in the 2.4L out of an Equinox which generates 180hp and still gets close to 30 mpg on the highway in the Equinox... That would be sufficiently peppy in the much smaller Cruze.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

You do realize that you bought the slowest North American version of the Cruze. The 1.4T is definitely more responsive and if you wanted the "quickest" variant with the gas engine you would need the ECO MT. The CTD is definitely more powerful than any of the gas models.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

I second the diesel. I have tq for days.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

I have a diesel and my daughter has a 1.6T manual hatchback and the 1.6T is faster than a diesel off the line. I think the diesel has an advantage when fully loaded with passengers especially on hills for being easy performance. Both are nice drives though.

View attachment 189506


----------



## 1.8L-SC Cruze (Oct 28, 2015)

I bought the cheapest car on the lot. I got a deal. I sort of ended up with a Cruze because it was too good of a deal and perfect for the commute I had at the time.


----------



## spaycace (Feb 9, 2012)

One answer ... Beancounters


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

1.8L-SC Cruze said:


> I bought the cheapest car on the lot. I got a deal. I sort of ended up with a Cruze because it was too good of a deal and perfect for the commute I had at the time.


Did you test drive it before signing?


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

I wanted the cheapest cruze, but the leather seats kept grabbing me and then with the diesel available all the rest became to hard on fuel for me. Haha


----------



## 1.8L-SC Cruze (Oct 28, 2015)

Tomko said:


> Did you test drive it before signing?


I did test drive it. I knew it was slow but I drove to the dealership in a 1989 Toyota Corolla Deluxe, so I didn't realize how slow. Don't get me wrong the Cruze is a terrific car, just sort of under powered for my liking.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

That's why they made one with a turbo 

It still ain't fast, but at least it can move its fat self around with torque.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

Shouldve snagged the diesel. It's as fast as marty mcfly in a time warp


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

money_man said:


> Shouldve snagged the diesel. It's as fast as marty mcfly in a time warp


Also slow flat to the floor, but it's peppy!


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

jblackburn said:


> That's why they made one with a turbo
> 
> It still ain't fast, but at least it can move its fat self around with torque.


And this is the crux of the problem. The Cruze is too heavy for a 1.8 (or 1.6 - shudder) NA engine. It really needs the extra boost provided by the turbo.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

jblackburn said:


> Also slow flat to the floor, but it's peppy!


I'm so fast it's ridiculous.


----------



## chevrasaki (May 1, 2015)

I think fast might be the wrong word. My car is electronically limited to 112 MPH that's not really slow when you consider the national speed limit here doesn't exceed 80 MPH except in a few very select locations. I think quick is the word you're looking for, it's not very quick.

As others have mentioned, the 1.8L naturally aspirated engine is very different from the 1.4L turbo despite having the same horsepower rating. It's especially different to the 2.0L turbo diesel. It's where the engine produces it's power and torque that matters. 125 ft-lbs of torque isn't going to feel quick when you're trying to move 3,200 lbs, especially if you don't even make 125 ft-lbs until 3,800 RPM whereas the turbo 1.4 makes 148 ft-lbs at 1,850 RPM and continues to make that torque up to 4,900 RPM.

Lightness is your friend when you're looking for the sensation of speed, so are flat torque curves and turbo chargers. But I do agree, since they put it in the Verano, GM could have popped the 2.0L turbo in the Cruze without any issue and called it an SS. But that might confuse people since they have a car named the SS now. I guess the Camaro is special and get's to keep it's SS trim. GM logic though..............


----------



## winks79 (Dec 20, 2013)

For what it is, I feel my daughters 1.4T Cruze is quick enough. It seems to do real well from about 30 mph on. Passes other cars with ease on 2 lane blacktops. Have never had any issues with the quickness. I got her the LTZ/RS, and it handles curves great. Now, speaking about the previous post of older Novas and Impalas, I purchased my wife a new 15' Impala LTZ last summer. Has to be one of the best purchases I have made in a while. For the money, I don't believe there is a better bang for the buck car out there. The 3.6L in that car will haul the mail. What a wonderful engine, have been extremely impressed with the power this engine has. Sub 6 second 0-60 times for a car that large, and it will get 27-29 mpg all day long. Have never gotten less than 27 mpg out of it. Have driven it on a long drive, about 400 miles interstate, traveling 70-75 mph, and averaged 31 mpg. Not too shabby IMO. I can turn the traction control off, and it will spin the tires until it hits 3rd gear. I've even punched it at 20-25 mph and it will start spinning the tires. Thankful it has traction control, or the wife may have put it in the ditch already. This car would run circles around those old Novas and Impalas from back in the day, but you have to realize you can not compare today's vehicles to cars from 40 years ago. I love old cars, have restored several, enjoy driving them too, but some of these new cars and trucks are just really impressive.


----------



## 2015cruzer (Dec 13, 2015)

take it into your own hands and make it fast. (well as fast as it can get which is not that fast)

mods plus a tune seam to get these little suckers into the mid-high 14 second 1/4 mile time, which is not that bad for a daily driver.


----------



## JDH (Dec 24, 2014)

Tomko said:


> Did you test drive it before signing?



Wait, you can test drive them before you buy them?

My first Diesel was on the showroom floor and didn't leave there until they took it back to delivery prep for me. The second was a service department loaner with 2K miles. I figured if it had had problems they would have been fixed to keep from giving customers a bad impression.


----------

